# متطلبات فتح مسبك



## م. قرير العين (31 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتو بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان ونحن مقبلين على العشرة الاواخر من هالشهر 
جعلنا الله واياكم من الصائمين والقائمين والمقبولين 


خلصنا من المقدمة ونخش بالمطلوب 
انا يامهندسين عندي نية من زمان اني افتح مسبك وابدأ العمل الخاص 
ونزلت اكثر من مرة مواضيع لكن تحذف لاسباب تنظيمية في الموضوع حسب رأي المشرفين 

الغاية من الموضوع اني متحمس جدا جدا وانا اناشد المشرفين باعطائي الفرصة حتى يجاوبني الاعضاء 
لاني بحثت عن المسابك ولم اجد مواقع باللغلى العربية تفيد وان وجدت تكون باللغه الانجليزية وتكون مجرد تعريفات بالسباكة وبعض المقاطع عن السباكة التقليديه الرملية 

اسألتي هيا 
ماهي متطلبات فتح مسبك تكون كميته الانتاجية متوسطة ومعقولة وقابلة للتطور ؟
رأس المال الواجب توفيره ؟
افضل الات السباكة وافضل الافران ؟


اتمن تساعدوني يااعضاء ويامشرفين 
*​


----------



## صناعي1 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
و كل عام و أنت و جميع الأعضاء بخير

أبشر أخي فهذا الموضوع ليس مرفوضا و لن يتم حذفه و أتمنى أن يكون هناك من يساعدك
و لكن ابتداء اسمح لي أن اقدم مداخلة بسيطة،
ان اي مشروع يجب ان يسبقه دراسة جدوى و لو بشكل مبدئي و مبسط يتم من خلالها تحديد الزبائن المحتملين لمنتجاتك و المتطلبات العامة لهذه المنتجات كما يتم تقدير حجم الطلب و بالتالي يتم تحديد الطاقة الانتاجية
كما يتم تحديد المنافسين الذين ينتجون منتجات مشابهة أو بديلة.
هكذا دراسة لا بديل عنها لانشاء مشروع ناجح
في النهاية أسأل الله لك التوفيق و النجاح في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## كايرو ستيل قطر (3 مارس 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## كايرو ستيل قطر (3 مارس 2013)

اذا فيه احد ممكن يقدم مساعده


----------

